# comparison of Taurus 99SS-17 vs. Beretta JS92F500



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking at possibly purchasing either the Taurus 99SS-17 or the Beretta JS92F500.

How do these 2 pistols compare as far as quality / reliability is concerned ?

I notice that from the research that I have done, so far, that the price of the Beretta seems to be a bit higher than the asking price for the Taurus.

Is this one of those instances where you get what you pay for and perhaps the Beretta is a somewhat better gun or is the higher price for the Beretta just a brand name thing ?

Is the choice between these 2 pistols just a matter of personal preference and a matter of whether I would post these questions under the Taurus section or the Beretta section ?

Also, I notice that on the Taurus site that they make reference to having purchased the South American facilities of Beretta in 1980. Does this mean that these are basically the same gun that are just being manufactured under two different names in different locations ?

Thanks.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...I'm taking my 99SS-17 out on it's "maiden" run tomorrow. I'll let ya know how it takes to me...

Please see this THREAD to see how my "maiden" voyage went...


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...


----------

